# joinery terms glossary



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

My joinery terms sub-glossary is still a work in progress but I'm up over 250 terms now, and with about 140 illustrations, so I'd like to pass it by y'all to see what anyone thinks. All critiques / suggestions welcome:

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_joineryterms.htm

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

WOW!!!!

I would have never guessed that there were anywhere near so many terms. You have undertaken quite a job there. Congrautlations and good luck.

Look good to me.

George


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Wow is right. All I can say is when you put a site together Paul you are very thorough, good stuff.


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

That is amazing work. I can only imagine the how much time it has taken you to put that all together. Keep up the good work.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks, guys.

George, you ain't seen nothin' yet ! I'm already over 300 tems and there are almost 50 joints not yet shown

Paul


----------

